# Good places to go/vacation with a horse in NC/SC?????



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Trying to find a fun, safe place to take my horse to get away from the "same old, same old" I would prefer it to be in the NC/SC area. Maybe even the beach?!?!? (don't know any good public horse beach access.) let me know if you know of any good places. THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know of any?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Its not the beach but The Biltmore Estate in Asheville, NC is a good place to vacation with your horse. You can rent stalls for the weekend and trail ride all over the property, its absolutely beautiful. Check the website, they sometimes have hunter paces and other group horsey activities.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

OUTER BANKS, NORTH CAROLINA! By far the best vacation I've ever had.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Eventer, where at in the outerbanks?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to Duck


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Were you able to bring your horse? Or one that was there?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I personally love Uwharrie National Forest for riding. We stay at Canebrake Horse Camp. There are no beaches, but there is a lake. The trails are all marked with paint and color coded. The trail ranges from easy to extremely hard. Even on the easiest of the trails, though, your horse needs to be trail ready. Even the easy trails are to much for a horse that is only rode in the arena a couple of days a week (not saying that's what you do). So for a summary...

The Bad: 
It is physically demanding for you and your horse
you can't ride side by side...the trails are narrow

The Good:
The trails are well marked
It is quiet and peaceful riding
there are places where you can water your horses
you can get in the lake and swim with your horse

Uwharrie National Forest - Canebrake Horse Camp


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, anyone else ?


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Is there anyone else who trail rides anywhere in South Carolina or North Carolina that knows of any places where you can either trail ride for the day or even overnight?

or even other places where you can go to train. (i know of the arc but thats it.)
thanks


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Any others?


----------



## belong2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Leatherwood in Ferguson, NC. It's close to Boone. They have great trails for all levels, stalls rented by the night, a ring to train in, streams nearby to play with your horse in, and beautiful cabins you can rent or camp.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I used to live in western NC and know there are quite a few places, but don't know the names of specific stables... however, the trails are abundant! 
South of Asheville is Polk County, specifically Tryon NC, which is horse country big time and I'm sure something would come up on google about that as there are some big shows and show venues/facilities both there and in Fletcher NC.
Also, a member here named HagOnNag is familiar with the area and might be able to point you in the right direction.

If you prefer a more sandy and flat area, Southern Pines NC is also a horsie area.

ETA: I used to ride here and it is wonderful!
http://www.fence.org/


----------

